# Archer's knife



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

A french company designed this knife for outdoor archers and bowhunters, that knife can handle many tasks on top of beig a very high quality forged knife.
You can look at www.wildsteer.com


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Damn*

Someone broke the point off all that guy's knives.
Jbird


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Interesting concept.
Nice website.
The archery section is funny. Seems that this is a good tool for bad archers who hit trees quite often. :wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Holy cow! That thing costs about 300 U.S. dollars.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Good tools just have their price.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Nice looking knives and I bet they are high quality; but I find it funny that a French Company is making an a knife with an American Indian name.   

Dick


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

grandpawrichard said:


> Nice looking knives and I bet they are high quality; but I find it funny that a French Company is making an a knife with an American Indian name.
> 
> Dick


Dick,
I think Duggaboy can substantiate this, but I found many Europeans to be huge fans of the American West, cowboys and indians and everything to do with it. That would be my guess as to why it has and American Indian name.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Qui, c'est vrai. 

Hehe, a French name would be not so easy to speak and/or understand for most guys.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

spobow said:


> I found many Europeans to be huge fans of the American West, cowboys and indians and everything to do with it.


That's correct, for many generations european (and probably around the world) yougsters have dreamed of the American West, through great actors and great "Western" movies...


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Andy, I've found this simple drop point knife to be able to handle most anything I've ever needed to do. From gutting, skinning, and boning, to slicing bacon and cutting rope if need be. 

The only other knife I will carry when hunting, is a caper, and that is more a specialty purpose knife suited for one thing only.

Richard


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

Richard
This is a knife made by Pachi, very famous bladesmith from Italy.
A work of art...I would be afraid to take it in the woods...
Congratulation. :cocktail: :thumbs_up


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Andy, that's a first! I've never pictured one of my knifes that was know before. You're right on. 

It's been some time, but I think I paid 475.00 US for it about 10 years ago. Do you have any idea if he is still making something like this, and if so what are his prices now. I've lost contact with him.

Thanks,

Richard

PS: Mine has been carried on my hip for countless hunts, done its job on many Elk, Bear, Deer, Pig, Lion, ect., and has brought me much pleasure around the campfire when comparing our knives.


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.pachi-knives.com/

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

wow those are stunning...
i think americans sell our self short sometimes by being trained to think masses instead of quality...


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Aussie:

I guess he stopped making my style, but I think I'll give him a call, and see if he will make another for my son. He has always wanted mine, and he's not getting it until, well I hope it's a long, long, long, time from now, before he gets mine..


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks pretty neat Andy. I collect knives and a sword or too.

My knife I hunt with it a two bladed folding Shrade lockback-the second blade is a gutting blade-no point-useful for opening up the cavity of Bambi.

those are beatiful knifes though :beer:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Aussie, thanks for the link.
Those knives are pure beauties.
Man, look at the scrimshaw work.
This is one for me.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

Americans are some of the best knife makers in the world.
I'm a fan of Dusty Moulton, he makes "hunters" and "fighters"
http://www.moultonknives.com


----------



## doug timbs (Jul 13, 2004)

Fine looking knives from two makers whose work I've admired for a long time. By the way, are any of you guys going to the Blade Show in Atlanta next month? If so, drop past and say g'day.

Doug


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

I wish I could go to the Blade show...but it's too far from home.
Doug, show us some of your knives, I suspect that archers love knives.
I like the scrimshaw on a knife, here is one by Gaetan Beauchamp, from Canada, he can scrim on black Water buffalo horn, much more difficult than on white ivory. http://pages.ccapcable.com/~vtl2qeum/
(It's difficult to make a good pic of a knife, but you get the idea)


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello Andy:

Here are a couple of knives that I've have, 1 scrimed, and 1 with blade engraving. I haven't decided just yet what I want scrimed on the grip panels.

Elizabeth Dolebare, did the work on both of these, and I think she is very talented.

Richard


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Opps, forgot the other side.

As you can see, the Ivory has changed color on the older of these two, and I expect the newer one to age yellow as well.

Richard


----------



## doug timbs (Jul 13, 2004)

G'day Andy,
Sorry but I don't know how to post pics on here ( not real smart with computers). If you pm me your e-mail, I can send you a couple of pics if you like. What sort of knives do you like?

Richard,
Nice knives, I really like the look of aged ivory. One of the ivory handles looks like it may be starting to crack a little, what sort of oil are you using on the handles. I,ve started using camelia oil and it seems to work ok.

Doug


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello Doug:

I use camelia oil also, but generally only on the blades. The newer Ivory grips do have some hairline cracks, but I don't think I'll be around to see them let go. 

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## TradTech (May 9, 2005)

Want to see some beautiful kinves? Skyblade Knives in Bozeman, Mt. Check out the url below. I ordered the Moose 5 with the elk antler handle, engraved blade and custom sheath. It will be shipped next week.

Todd Orr is the knive maker. I'd say he rivals the Randal knives with no problem.

http://www.skybladeknives.com/index.htm


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Not as fancy as the above, but they area my babys just the same & get taken afield, each has some meaning to me...I will admit I have not used them to cut a broadhead out of a tree yet either....lol


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

TradTech said:


> Want to see some beautiful kinves? Skyblade Knives in Bozeman, Mt. Check out the url below. I ordered the Moose 5 with the elk antler handle, engraved blade and custom sheath. It will be shipped next week.
> 
> Todd Orr is the knive maker. I'd say he rivals the Randal knives with no problem.
> 
> http://www.skybladeknives.com/index.htm


I'll second a :thumbs_up for Todd Orr. I bought a knife (moose 3 in Ironwood) from him for my son. The thing is that my son at the time was still not born, and now he is 6 months old today. It will be his first hunting knife that I give him when (or if) he gets his first deer. Beautiful, well made and would rival any knife maker. I have now three different knives that were custom made for either myself or my son.

Paul


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

No fancy engraving on this one but it will hold an edge and is as sharp as Duggaboys broadheads and both hold an edge for along time. Have dressed 4 bears with this knife and have shot one of Dugga's broadheads about 80 shots and both will still shave you. German steel is the best barnone!


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> No fancy engraving on this one but it will hold an edge and is as sharp as Duggaboys broadheads and both hold an edge for along time. Have dressed 4 bears with this knife and have shot one of Dugga's broadheads about 80 shots and both will still shave you. German steel is the best barnone!


Yep, the older pumas are some awesome knives..... I love my Hunters Pal...both my dad & brother have one as well...


----------

